# Bootcamp pas de son après installation



## Paul'o Mc Joe (16 Avril 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je pense que ce sujet mérite son propre thread ! J'ai suivi le tutoriel de @Locke pour installer windows 10 sur mon disque dur 1To externe.

Tout fonctionne sauf :


Le son, malgré pas mal de pilotes différents téléchargés aucuns n'a "rétabli" le son  et je ne sais pas comment déterminer le pilote qu'il me faudrait.
Les ventilateurs n'ont pas l'air de fonctionner correctement, en effet mon MacBook est vraiment TRÈS chaud quand je l'utilise sous windows.

La config sur laquelle j'utilise mon disque dur windows : 
*MacBook Pro Rétina 15' mi-2012*


----------



## Locke (16 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> Le son, malgré pas mal de pilotes différents téléchargés aucuns n'a "rétabli" le son et je ne sais pas comment déterminer le pilote qu'il me faudrait.


Par défaut, on n'installe et/ou on ne tente pas d'installer d'autres pilotes que ceux qui seront téléchargés/installés.

Curieux ton histoire, j'ai un vieux coucou de 2010 qui me sert de souffre-douleur et avec le nombre d'installations que j'ai pu faire, donc tester en long en large et en travers, à ce jour je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème de pilotes avec mon vieux coucou.

Si tu peux te connecter en Wi-Fi sous Windows, je précise bien Windows, dans ce message #1 tu fais un clic sur le nom *Brigadier* qui est en rouge. Ça te renverra sur un lien pour télécharger un fichier brigadier.exe qui ne fonctionnera que sous Windows. Tu en fais une copie que tu déposeras dans le dossier Téléchargements de Windows, puis un clic droit dessus et sélectionnes Exécuté en tant qu'Administrateur. Une fenêtre équivalente au Terminal s'ouvrira, un listing affichera une longue séquence d'installation et tu attends patiemment que la fenêtre se ferme d'elle-même. Il y aura obligatoirement la création d'un dossier comme je le mentionne dans les copies écran de cette réponse #60.

Si tout se passe bien, tu verras ces écrans...






...signe que tout s'est bien déroulé. Le petit fichier Brigadier est une alternative aux pilotes/drivers que fait télécharger Assistant Boot Camp depuis macOS. Sous Windows, ce programme Brigadier détectera que est le modèle de Mac et téléchargera uniquement les pilotes/drivers que pour ce modèle.

Tu peux même commencer par ce qui suit. En cas de gros problème, mais il faut bien entendu avoir une connexion internet, dans Windows, il faut afficher le Gestionnaire de périphériques et/ou le rechercher en tapant son nom dans la fenêtre de recherche. S'il y a des pilotes en défaut, il y aura obligatoirement une petite icône triangulaire jaune avec un point d'exclamation. On sélectionne le pilote en défaut, un clic droit dessus et on sélectionne Supprimer, faire la même chose avec tous les pilotes en défaut. Ensuite, on redémarre, on exécute Windows Update qui téléchargera/réinstallera les pilotes nécessaires, il faut vérifier dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (17 Avril 2020)

J'ai bien suivi dans les détails ta proposition. Le dossier de brigadier s'est bien téléchargé, je clique sur le fichier setup.exe mais celui-ci me dit "Bootcamp nécessite que vous utilisiez Windows 7". Bizarre.


----------



## Locke (17 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> J'ai bien suivi dans les détails ta proposition. Le dossier de brigadier s'est bien téléchargé, je clique sur le fichier setup.exe mais celui-ci me dit "Bootcamp nécessite que vous utilisiez Windows 7". Bizarre.


Tu sous quelle version de macOS, tu as fait toutes les mises à jour officielles ? Il se pourrait que ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp ne soit pas à jour, quelle est sa version ? Fais une copie écran de /A propos de ce Mac, histoire de bien cibler ton modèle.


----------



## Paul'o Mc Joe (19 Avril 2020)

Je suis sous Mojave voir photo ci-dessous :






Je ne fais pas la mise à jour car je ne pourrais plus utiliser certain logiciels et jeux sous Catalina.. Le problème viendrait de là ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Avril 2020)

Paul'o Mc Joe a dit:


> Je ne fais pas la mise à jour car je ne pourrais plus utiliser certain logiciels et jeux sous Catalina.. Le problème viendrait de là ?


C'est Mojave que tu dois mettre à jour, en 10.14.6.
L'idée n'est pas que tu passes sous Catalina !


----------

